# Is the Gen4 dual recoil spring really an improvement?



## Murtaugh (Feb 15, 2016)

HI everyone:
I got a G19 Gen4 not long ago and as you know one of the differences from previous models is the dual recoil spring as opposed to the single. 
After thinking about it, I can't see where this is an improvement. Two shorter springs instead of one longer one. It seems to me that this is just another way of doing it, but not where it's any better. What am I missing here?


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

When the Gen4 Glocks first came out, I owned a Gen3 Glock 22 (full-size .40 caliber), and a friend bought a new Gen4 Glock 22 (which I later ended up buying, strangely enough). We took them to the range, and fired them side-by-side with the same ammo (we had a slotted rack so you could load both pistols, put them in the rack upright, then alternate firing one, then the other, without having to unload/reload). When fired one-after-the-other/side-by-side, the dual recoil springs did seem to make a small but noticeable difference in the way the pistol felt/handled during recoil (a bit smoother, with an ever-so-slightly smaller bounce on firing). I can't really explain how/why it works, but my gut feeling is, it may be as simple as not letting the slide smack into the frame as hard, which might reduce the amount of perceived recoil.

Having said that, I would say that the VAST majority of folks will never be able to take advantage of such a tiny difference, and many folks have said they cannot feel the difference even in a side-by-side test. Then again, I've had folks say they couldn't tell the difference in recoil between a 9mm and a .45, too, so...


----------



## Murtaugh (Feb 15, 2016)

Thanks for the Reply DJ. Interesting and I agree that the only thing that may make the dual spring better than a single is that the dual setup may dampen the recoil action.


----------



## AngeloG (Aug 26, 2012)

The dual spring may dampen the recoil but the end that spring were it is hooked to the barrel is very thin. A tomato can lid is heaver than that round disk at the end of the spring. After 500 rounds mine shows some ware. I am replacing mine with a stainless guide rod.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

AngeloG said:


> The dual spring may dampen the recoil but the end that spring were it is hooked to the barrel is very thin. A tomato can lid is heaver than that round disk at the end of the spring. After 500 rounds mine shows some ware. I am replacing mine with a stainless guide rod.


That _might_ be a factor, if the rim of the recoil spring assembly (RSA) was actually resting on the barrel ledge during firing/recoil, but it doesn't. The rim of the RSA only sits in the barrel notch during disassembly and reassembly. Once the slide is mounted to the frame, the rear of the RSA rests on reinforced tabs inside the frame, which support it quite well. The slide does not strike the RSA rim, even when the slide comes all the way back during firing; the only stress it gets is from the pressure of the compressed spring.

During disassembly, as you pull down on the slide lock to remove the slide, when the slide moves forward about an eighth of an inch then stops, that is the compressed RSA pushing it forward until the end of the RSA is caught by the ledge/notch on the barrel, where it stays until you take the slide off and lift the RSA out of the notch.

And I can guarantee that the hardened steel Glock uses for that RSA rim is both thicker and FAR stronger/tougher (by any measure) than a tomato can lid. What kind of "ware" are you seeing that makes you think there might be a problem developing?


----------



## AngeloG (Aug 26, 2012)

Thank you for your review of the recoil spring. I just don't like that round disk I think it should be heaver like some of the ones that are being sold.


----------



## Adam_Masters (Sep 1, 2016)

Murtaugh said:


> HI everyone:
> I got a G19 Gen4 not long ago and as you know one of the differences from previous models is the dual recoil spring as opposed to the single.
> After thinking about it, I can't see where this is an improvement. Two shorter springs instead of one longer one. It seems to me that this is just another way of doing it, but not where it's any better. What am I missing here?


I thought that they made the spring bigger, not replaced it by two smaller ones. I mean, that's what I read at least.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

I bought a Gen3 glock 19 back in March/16. It had the old style recoil spring, plastic & one coil spring. Since then I got a Lone Wolf stainless steel guide rod and spring. I don't notice any difference in felt recoil or extraction/ejection issues. My 19 performs flawlessly. jmo


----------

